# RIFF WRATH Jam 2010 Fall Sept.11



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, happy sunday and summer.........been tied up with school all spring & summer so haven't been that interactive here, with my friends,...........anyway, I do think about you.......OK......pretty much the same scenario............YOU show up and the music happens..........Saturday September 11.....Four Winds Farm.........pastoral Ontario........check out the older threads.............come out and do what you do well...........and maybe learn how to do it a little bit better................shy?....come out and experience the vibe.....and plug in and play.....or just listen........we have patience............our guests age 8 to 80............well maybe iI'm exagerating.......anyway....love for you to come out and meet some mighty fine people and be a part of a musical experience, and go home with a grin on your face.........and by the way, accoustic players are welcome.......duh...........as an afterthought.........females are welcome...............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I just might be able to make this one!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm hoping to attend also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey guys, that is awesome.........guarantied (sp?) some awesome rock & blues already...........it's only a month away..........still time to beg out of that family stuff (or bring them along) and have an opportunity to play with some of the best players in southern Ontario.............this is a great opportunity to come out and swat some bugs...........gossip........get some horse manure for the garden.......btch about life.........brag.......show off.........learn stuff.......participate in a "no pressure" jam.........and before I forget.........women are really really really welcome.........lol............cheers, Gerry


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i think i can make it to this one!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmmm......9/11, eh? 

Could be a blast!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

and then some


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the roll call looking like for this one


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

absolutely no idea.........but as I posted earlier....if the players that have already responded are able to show up.......wow............they meld , without practising together beforehand............and , to put a $ value on it...........I would pay $ just for the expeiience..................I do have some non GC people come out..........(haven't converted them yet)............My prediction is 50+ coming and going all day.............mostly players................I don't like to drive but hey......I'm 1 and 1/2 hour from most of southern Ont...........love to meet you............cheers, Gerry


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

where is this place located?

thx!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Bolero....I'm 10 min. from Elora, Ont........1/2 hour from Guelph and/or Kitchener


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was watching the local weather last night..... September 11th is supposed to be: *SUNNY and high of 24 degrees*

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

I won't be able to make it this time.
A family thing popped up. See ya's
next June.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Drat! - I was planning on coming, but a gig came through in fergus fir that night - maybe I can drop in on the way through


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

will miss you Larry........family comes first.........wow, couldn,t ask for a better day.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Gerry...Hamstrung and I should be arriving between 4:30 and 5:00 PM ...see you then!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gerry...many thanks for hosting yet another great RIFF WRATH jam! 
I enjoyed seeing everyone that I met in the past and meeting new folks. 
The weather held out reasonably well..and it didn't really matter as there is plenty of space to keep out of the rain.

Please let me know when you finish building your new Tele..I'd like to come up to see it and bring a few brewskies to celebrate.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave, and thanks to all that attended.........awesome , as expected..........Hamstrung...want a good deal on a guitar stand.........lol..........the winner of the patch cord players raffle was Tayler, the young dude with long blonde hair who played drums........co-incidently, starting next week he's taking lessons for the "dark side".........and for any of you "guitar wood" snobs......the granite electric sounded awesome........pics one of these days, including the granite guitar....not many pics as the "doo wahs" kept the missus too busy........lol........next official jam will hopefully next June, but I would expect a few spontanious jams in between.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Fun as usual! Thanks again for hosting and thanks to the missus for putting out the grub!
I thought the car felt a bit lighter on the ride home! I didn't notice till I went to put my guitar down after playing it!


----------

